# Joe Rogan Hit the Nail on The Head (No, it's not about drugs)



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## nowhereboy (Sep 28, 2011)

interesting this, he kind of symplifies the point i was trying to make in my writting you commented on. No-one knows why we are here, their for no-one can tell you how to live your life.


----------

